
Google Screenwise: An Unwise Trade of All Your Privacy for Cash - jrepinc
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/02/google-screenwise-unwise-trade-all-your-privacy-cash
======
deogeo
Between this, ISPs charging more in exchange to not spy on you [0], insurance
companies charging more if you don't run their spyware on your phone [1], and
stores charging more unless you use their snooping/loyalty cards, it looks
like there's an ongoing effort to make privacy _expensive_.

[0] [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Says-It-Wants-
to-...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Says-It-Wants-to-Charge-
Broadband-Users-More-For-Privacy-137567)

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/05/new-kind-of-auto-
insurance-c...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/05/new-kind-of-auto-insurance-
can-be-cheaper-but-tracks-your-every-move.html)

